# Poor Maggie has a dislocated shoulder



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Maggie. I hope it can heal quickly on its own without surgery. I have no experience in this.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

So experience, but I am sorry to hear this of poor Maggie! Hope she heals up quickly without the need for surgical intervention.


----------



## MinithePoodle24 (Jun 12, 2020)

This just happened with my Mini B. - can you share the outcome was?


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

MinithePoodle24 said:


> This just happened with my Mini B. - can you share the outcome was?


Unfortunately, this member hasn't been back to the forums since March 2018. You could try a PM to see if the member responds, though. 

Or, you could also start your own thread about the topic. Other members might have experiences to share. I am sorry this happened to your dog.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MinithePoodle24 said:


> This just happened with my Mini B. - can you share the outcome was?


I'm so sorry. It's hard seeing our pups in that much pain.

Not her shoulder, but my mini mix dislocated her hip after a horrible fall down the stairs. It was decided that she would have a femoral head ostectomy to remove the head of her femur (i.e. the ball part of the ball and socket joint). We could have opted to simply reset the joint and then put her on crate rest for three weeks, but the surgeon explained that the chance of recurrence was high, meaning all that stressful rest might be for nothing, leaving us right back where we started.

Gracie's recovery from the FHO was surprisingly quick. She was never able to jump up on the couch again, but my husband eventually built her a ramp, which she loved.

I'm not sure how the shoulder joint works, or if there's even a comparable surgery. But I'd ask your vet about the treatment method with the lowest chance of repeat injury, even if it might be more expensive or invasive in the short-term. It's worth it for your peace of mind and for your dog's physical and mental well-being.


----------



## MinithePoodle24 (Jun 12, 2020)

That is a very good point to consider regarding lowest chance of repeat injury. Thank you for that advice- I would not have thought to ask that. Gracie is lucky to have you and your husband!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MinithePoodle24 said:


> That is a very good point to consider regarding lowest chance of repeat injury. Thank you for that advice- I would not have thought to ask that. Gracie is lucky to have you and your husband!


Thanks for saying that.  We lost her last year at 14.5, but she had a wonderful 5 years with us after that surgery. Having a good veterinary surgeon was key in helping us to weigh our options.

And if canine shoulders are as complex as human shoulders, you definitely want to consult with a specialist. I recently injured mine and was shocked by the number of muscles involved. 

Hope you'll keep us posted on your pup's progress! Best wishes for speedy healing.


----------

